# Those pesky moles!



## Jeff Wright (Oct 8, 2018)

Early one morning the Mole family awoke and Daddy mole climbed to the 
 top of the mole hole and sniffed the air. 
 "I smell bacon frying." he said. 
 Momma mole crowded in beside him and sniffed the air, 
 "I smell eggs cooking." she said. 
 Baby mole tried and tried to get to the top but there was no room left 
 so he said, "All I can smell is molasses!"


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 8, 2018)

Ha a good one.
Warren


----------



## 2008RN (Oct 8, 2018)

Love it, both my wife and I got a great laugh out of it. Now if I could get my moles to the to of the holes with bacon that would be great since I am the mole patrol.


----------



## dcecil (Oct 8, 2018)

That sir was an awesome joke, LOL


----------

